# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Bultjes op hoofd

## ASDF87

Goedendag,
Onder mijn haar zitten meerdere bultjes. Eerst waren het er 2 (ik voel het met mijn vingertoppen alsof ze zo'n 0,1-0,3 cm hoog zijn, anderen voelen amper iets), nu zijn het er 3. Heb het gevoel alsof ze groeien ook.

Ben naar 3 doktoren geweest. Eerst mijn huisarts (die de afgelopen jaren alle geloofwaardigheid heeft verloren met zijn oordelen), die zei dat het wratjes waren. Dit geloofde ik echter niet, aangezien hij amper er naar gekeken heeft en heel snel met zijn conclusie kwam.

Zijn 2 andere collega's, die in hetzelfde pand zitten, zeiden beide dat het talgbultjes/verstopte talgkliertjes waren. 

Ik schaam me echter diep ervoor, ik begin nu kalend te worden en durf mijn haar niet kort/kaal te doen. Heeft iemand alsjeblieft tips of ervaringen hiermee?

Alvast erg bedankt!

----------


## fairytale30

Het zouden idd gewoon talg bultjes kunnen zijn.
Zolang het geen rode bultjes zijn, of bultjes met een puskopje erop, hou ik het ook op talg bultjes, als ik je post zo lees.
Tips heb ik niet voor je, aangezien je weinig tegen talg bultjes kunt doen, helaas.
Succes !

----------

